# Help with indentifying transfer paper



## drlittles07 (May 10, 2018)

Hi, I’m new to the heat press world but my wife came home with a heat press garment that had a very soft hand. What type paper is this transfer printed on? Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Need more information such as material (cotton, polyester, polycotton, etc). Also colour (white, light, dark). Can you feel the transfer at all?


----------



## drlittles07 (May 10, 2018)

One garment was 100% polyester and the other 100% cotton. Long Sleeve Shirt (Heather Body w/Black Sleeves) - 100% polyester and 100% Cotton was a Tie Dye Shirt


----------



## Carlson (May 11, 2018)

Go through these steps below;

1. For 100% Polyester fabric:

White colour fabric - You can use sublimation paper to transfer image 
to the garment using sublimation process. 

Dark coloured fabric - You can use Dark Coloured Heat Transfer Paper

2. For 100% Cotton fabric:

White colour fabric - Use Light Coloured Heat Transfer Paper

Dark coloured fabric - Use Dark Coloured Heat Transfer Paper

The temperature and heat time vary depending on material


----------

